# كتاب عن عمليات الاغراق - الحقن Waterflooding



## alwardrus (30 أغسطس 2007)

Waterflooding
Design, Performance and Surveillance
methods to optimize rate and reserves
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اليكم 1.9 ميجا بايت من الكتاب و عن قريب البقيه بحجم 2 ميجا بايت و السبب واضح - الحجم الاصلي كبير
اخوك في الله

لاي استفسار شخصي راسلوني علي :
[email protected]
دعواتكم و بتوفيق المولي عز جل
استاذ دكتور / أنور الورد 

ماجستير استثمار حقول نفط و غازجامعة أوفا الحكوميه التقنيه للنفط روسيا الاتحاديه1997 
دكتوراه تصميم و تعميم مشاريع أنتاج النفط خلال عمليات الاغراق. جامعة أوفا الحكوميه التقنيه للنفط روسيا الاتحاديه 2003
في الوقت الحاضر - مدير لمجموعه تصميم و تحليل مشاريع الانتاج للقطاعات النفطيه غرب سيبيرياء. شركة باشنفت باشجيو بروجيكت.
كذالك في الوقت الحاضر - أستاذ دكتور بجامعة أوفا الحكوميه التقنيه للنفط كليه المعادن –جيلوجيا –حفر – استخراج – استثمار. اتولي اعداد اخصائون في فيزيا وهيدروديناميكا المكامن النفطيه


----------



## jassim78 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخي ملف رائع ممكن الاجزاء البقية وموضوع شيق فعلا


----------



## ayoobi (24 أكتوبر 2007)

waiting for the rest
regards


----------



## احمد العروشي (24 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي على اهم موضوع 
وجزاك الله خيرا على كل ماتقدمه لاجل الرقي بنا وبمنتدياتنا الرائعة


----------



## حامل راية التوحيد (15 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا دكتور 
اذا سمحت في عندك حول ادارة المكامن النفطيةاو الادارة المتكاملة للخزانات النفطية 
وشكرا لاهتمامك


----------



## fattahmine (15 ديسمبر 2009)

many thankxx my brother ; good attempt


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## GeoOo (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم


----------



## hard dream (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير..


----------

